# Which Teams Will You Be Rooting For In The Playoffs?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The season is about over, well it has been over for quite some time for the Knicks. Anyway, what teams will you be rooting for in the playoffs? I for one will be rooting for the following in no particular order:

Nuggets
Suns
Mavs
Wizards
Heat 

If the Pistons or Spurs win the NBA title one more time I'm going to vomit. Aren't you guys sick of the same old teams winning over and over again? Give me someone new and refreshing, and I'm hoping it's a West Coast team that has more of a run and gun offense, they rarely win the big one but it will be refreshing to see something new for a change. I also have teams that I will be rooting strongly against, and can't wait to post my pleasure when they are eliminated. :biggrin:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Ill go with the suns, steve nash deserves a title.(there also fun to watch)
Ill also be rooting against the heat, why I really dont know....maybe cause I cant stand to watch o'neil win another title. :rocket: :banghead:


----------



## wilon_1 (Jul 25, 2002)

The Suns, no doubt. They remind me of what we could be. They are so much fun to watch. Plus I have always liked Tim Thomas and it is good to see him doing well out there. Just wish he would have worked out for us and been our killer SF.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

What are you talking about Detroit winning over and over again? They're still the underdogs, sure they've gone to the finals twice, but they've only one it once, see if the Lakers won again, then I'd really vomit.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> What are you talking about Detroit winning over and over again? They're still the underdogs, sure they've gone to the finals twice, but they've only one it once, see if the Lakers won again, then I'd really vomit.


What I mean by winning is that this team is always deep in the playoffs and had made back to back finals appearances. Sorry I'm tired of looking at Detriot..give me someone new to hoist up the trophy. .


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

The Wiz I like Gilbert


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

wilon_1 said:


> The Suns, no doubt. They remind me of what we could be. They are so much fun to watch. Plus I have always liked Tim Thomas and it is good to see him doing well out there. Just wish he would have worked out for us and been our killer SF.


Remind us of what we could be? You mean under the cap?!


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

urwhatueati8god said:


> Remind us of what we could be? You mean under the cap?!


true that.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Now that my poor Jazz are done, it's either the Lakers or the Suns...probably the Lakers, though I really like watching Steve Nash.

I guess the Lakers. I believe in Kobe Bryant.

Laurie


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

da bulls


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Kitty said:


> The season is about over, well it has been over for quite some time for the Knicks. Anyway, what teams will you be rooting for in the playoffs? I for one will be rooting for the following in no particular order:
> 
> Nuggets
> Suns
> ...


I think i know one of them! :rofl:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> da bulls


You should be ashame of yourself.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> I think i know one of them! :rofl:


Sorry you're wrong...everyone on this board knows what team I'm talking about.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Sorry you're wrong...everyone on this board knows what team I'm talking about.


The bulls.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> The bulls.


i thought it was the nets. :banghead:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> i thought it was the nets. :banghead:


probably them too.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> The bulls.


Gotham..is on point, we go way back like Apple Jacks, and butterfly collars....you know me oh so well. :biggrin: ...the Nets are 2nd but not my major concern.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Wizards and suns.......

gilbert arenas is the man.... and tim thomas baby lol


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Mine's probably very obvious. If the Nets fall... I'll be rooting more for players than teams, though I always like watching the Spurs gameplan.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I hate the Spurs, I want to shoot down Tony Parker, that piece of...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Sacto baby! :clap:


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

CLippers baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Probably the Nets Spurs Nuggets and Pistons. Sacremento is one I wouldn't mind see do well either because they have my boy RON-RON


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Pistons and Suns, but it'll be fun to watch the Clips and Nuggs. I also want to see the Cavs get shut out 4-0.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Pistons and Suns, but it'll be fun to watch the Clips and Nuggs. I also want to see the Cavs get shut out 4-0.


That's another team I want to see get smacked around...and that's the Cavs. I can't stand Lebron James...


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> I also want to see the Cavs get shut out 4-0.


Wouldn't put cash on that one if I were you. 50-36, Cavs, at Halftime.

Laurie


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

nets on the east. 
clippers on the west


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Suns
Nets
Pistons 


Nets 1st
Suns 2nd
Pistons 3rd.


Want the Nets to kick the Heat's asses. I also liked the Lakers becuz of Phil when they were in it too.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

cavs, dallas and the suns....



pretty much all the underdogs lol


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> cavs, dallas and the suns....
> 
> 
> 
> pretty much all the underdogs lol


Dude, Cavs and Suns aren't underdogs. A lot of people I knew actually were rooting for the Cavs because of James, as for Suns, they were overdogs because of regular season and their offense.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Dude, Cavs and Suns aren't underdogs.


Cavs were underdogs aginst the pistons of course.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

:curse: Heat and refs. Now I'm just rooting against teams...


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Cavs were underdogs aginst the pistons of course.


Pff, people actually thought Cavs had a chance. They were overdog because they had LBJ IMO


----------

